# Access CWM from MIUI????



## Jmoney4769 (Jun 7, 2011)

I am almost sure this has already been asked and answered but would somebody like to be really nice and tell me how to get to CWM from MIUI? Reboot recovery takes me to the stock recovery...


----------



## SoraX64 (Jul 18, 2011)

Have you tried reflashing the ROM yet?


----------



## shamus2418 (Jun 13, 2011)

I access clockworkmod via Rom manager in MIUI. From Rom manager reboot into recovery.

Sent from my DROIDX using Tapatalk


----------



## jonwgee (Jun 6, 2011)

Or use term emulator type
su
reboot recovery

Droid X, that is all....


----------



## Jmoney4769 (Jun 7, 2011)

"SoraX64 said:


> Have you tried reflashing the ROM yet?


Go dance with butterflies (I am joking, and I mean nothing insulting or harmful) . The rest of you are amazing thank you


----------



## coltzfan (Jun 6, 2011)

"Jmoney4769 said:


> Go dance with butterflies (I am joking, and I mean nothing insulting or harmful) . The rest of you are amazing thank you


Wow that was harsh. Not a mod but that is not needed.


----------



## Jmoney4769 (Jun 7, 2011)

coltzfan said:


> Wow that was harsh. Not a mod but that is not needed.


Lol no it is quite alright. SoraX64 is actually a very good friend of mine. We were texting about the issue and I mentioned that if someone told me to flash the rom again I would get quite angry as that would be just a ridiculous idea.


----------



## Jmoney4769 (Jun 7, 2011)

If the terminal method works, why is it that the reboot recovery option when holding the power button does not work? Does it not run the same script?


----------



## VoidedSaint (Jul 11, 2011)

If you are looking to install a zip or make a back up, download rom manager and flash the 2init for rom manager and there ya go, you don't boot into recovery but it is a start if you want to back up or install zips


----------



## VoidedSaint (Jul 11, 2011)

"Jmoney4769 said:


> If the terminal method works, why is it that the reboot recovery option when holding the power button does not work? Does it not run the same script?


Reboot recovery in the power option boots you into stock recovery, which means it's probably a bug that will be addressed soon I'm sure


----------



## SyNiK4L (Jun 7, 2011)

ya i just have been rebooting into recovery from rom manager. u dont even have to reflash recovery. as miui doesnt replace recovery. it just uses the stock one like voided said.


----------



## Jmoney4769 (Jun 7, 2011)

"SyNiK4L said:


> ya i just have been rebooting into recovery from rom manager. u dont even have to reflash recovery. as miui doesnt replace recovery. it just uses the stock one like voided said.


Now, would there be a way to flash the recovery so I could just use the reboot option when you hold the power button? As in replacing the stock recovery?


----------



## jbrock98 (Jun 20, 2011)

The problem I'm having is when I get into cwr I can't make backups it gets hung and I have to do a battery pull, I had the same problem with cmdx too just one day I went to flash a new nightly and I wanted to make a nandroid first but couldn't

Sent from my DROIDX using Tapatalk


----------



## PatHoge (Jun 7, 2011)

"jbrock98 said:


> The problem I'm having is when I get into cwr I can't make backups it gets hung and I have to do a battery pull, I had the same problem with cmdx too just one day I went to flash a new nightly and I wanted to make a nandroid first but couldn't
> 
> Sent from my DROIDX using Tapatalk


Go into ROM Manager settings and make sure quick backup is NOT checked.

Sent from my DROIDX using RootzWiki Forums


----------



## DoubleTakeUno (Jun 12, 2011)

I'm having the same issue with CWR. I can flash CWR 4.0.0.5 but I can't reboot into it, while I can flash and boot into CWR 2.0.?.?. How can I get it to boot to 4.0.0.5?


----------



## razorloves (Jun 7, 2011)

DoubleTakeUno said:


> I'm having the same issue with CWR. I can flash CWR 4.0.0.5 but I can't reboot into it, while I can flash and boot into CWR 2.0.?.?. How can I get it to boot to 4.0.0.5?


try this...open rom manager and hit Menu-Clear Download Cache. then click on flash cwr and choose droid x 2nd init, then click on reboot into recovery


----------



## DoubleTakeUno (Jun 12, 2011)

"razorloves said:


> try this...open rom manager and hit Menu-Clear Download Cache. then click on flash cwr and choose droid x 2nd init, then click on reboot into recovery


That did it! Thank you!


----------



## razorloves (Jun 7, 2011)

you're welcome. glad i could help


----------

